# How best to add midbass?



## AngryBadger75 (Jun 3, 2008)

I have an Onkyo 605 and Inifinity tss-1100 (12" sub & 5 satellites with Dual 3.5" woofers and a tweet). The lows and highs are excellent but the mid is a little weak (to me) between the sub top end and the bottom end of the little 3.5s.

What is the best way to add midbass? I think adding a 8" sub would be perfect, but the 12" is already hooked up to the LFE output and anyway I really want it to add to the whole front soundstage not LFE. I could hook it up at the line level for the center speaker (speaker out to a 8" sub then to the center) but then the front left and right would still be weak. How best to catch the mid-lows for the whole front? Suggestions?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I used the TSS750 before ...



AngryBadger75 said:


> The lows and highs are excellent but the mid is a little weak (to me) between the sub top end and the bottom end of the little 3.5s.



What crossover are you using???....I hope is not 80Hz (I think the frequency response is 120Hz/20KHz).



> What is the best way to add midbass? ...the 12" is already hooked up to the LFE output and anyway I really want it to add to the whole front soundstage not LFE


You can use a "Y cable" to split the sub output signal from AVr to connect another sub.

The best way to add midbass is to change speakers :whistling: ....You can still use the TSS1100 as surrounds, if I recall correctly the 605 has the option to use different crossover for fronts, center and surrounds, Right???


----------



## AngryBadger75 (Jun 3, 2008)

salvasol said:


> You can use a "Y cable" to split the sub output signal from AVr to connect another sub.


Would more LFE really be helpful though? Male voices talking and other midbass type sounds would be sent to the front soundstage but not necessarily the LFE right? My understanding is that with 5.1 the .1 is a separate channel not just the lower range from the fronts like ProLogic was.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

AngryBadger75 said:


> Would more LFE really be helpful though?


It depends on your room size ...probably you're fine with just the TSS sub; I used my TSS750 and Velodyne VRP1000 together to fill a 9'x18'x8' room with bass.



> Male voices talking and other midbass type sounds would be sent to the front soundstage but not necessarily the LFE right?


Most subs can handle up to 200Hz, but usually they're set to play from 80HZ down to avoid localization ...that's why I suggest you to change the front speakers instead.



> My understanding is that with 5.1 the .1 is a separate channel not just the lower range from the fronts like ProLogic was.


That's correct ...all LFE signal is played by the subwoofer, you're okay with the TSS for now, but I also suggest to get a better sub in the future :bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

AngryBadger75 said:


> My understanding is that with 5.1 the .1 is a separate channel not just the lower range from the fronts like ProLogic was.


Yes and no, The .1 is a separate channel but it depends on what you have the AVR's crossovers set to as to how much of the lows are sent to the sub. If you were to turn off the crossover for the mains for example and let the lows go to them you would loose everything that normally wold have gone to the sub as it would be sending it to the front channels instead.

I wold first increase the crossover settings for all your channels to around 100-120Hz as your speakers dont go much below that anyhow That would probably help alot with the "mid bass" deficiency.


----------



## AngryBadger75 (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks


----------

